# Which dress should I wear to prom?



## astronaut (Feb 22, 2007)

Last year for junior prom I got my dress at JC penny's and while I thought it was nice, I had to go through the horror of having the same dress as someone else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Not to mention my date was horrible and since I decided to go last minute, I couldn't ride in the limo with my friends due to space 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, every thing's going to go perfect this time! And also since this is my last year, I want to go all out and treat myself with an exclusive dress! I plan on getting extensions too for the first and probably second to last time in my life! (wedding? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 

I'm split between these two:

Jovani

or 

Chloe Dao (I'd get the black one. I really like how it's simple in the front and in the back, there's detailing with a modest bow and I adore the two straps that run down the back. I also like the idea of being able to walk around saying "My dress is Chloe Dao!" The only thing I'm iffy about this one though is that the cut in the front. It might make my arms look super fat...)

I like both in their own ways!


----------



## aeni (Feb 22, 2007)

I personally love the Jovani.  I also like the idea of saying "I'm wearing Chloe!", but I think she's made better dresses.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Feb 22, 2007)

I really love the Jovani dress but I would like to see how the bottom looks, it's weird that they don't show a full body picture :shrug:  Stunning either way


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 22, 2007)

I like the Chloe dao dress.  The Jovani is lovely, but it reminds me too much of lingerie and that's a little much for prom (imo).


----------



## amoona (Feb 22, 2007)

The second dress is much more elegant. I never went to prom and I know a lot of girls go for the "I'm a slutty whore look" haha. It looks like you're trying to go for the "I'm a sexy glamour queen look" and I think the second one really screams that!


----------



## labwom (Feb 22, 2007)

I really like the first one, It's fun! The second one looks a little too fancy for prom. Of course it's been years since I've been lol.


----------



## Pinkangie (Feb 22, 2007)

I also would prefer the first one :nod:


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2007)

I'd get the first one!


----------



## shopgood (Feb 22, 2007)

i loove the first one! it's unique.. different from any i've seen so far. and i like the bows in the back and front.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 22, 2007)

Jovani makes spectacular dresses. The yellow dress Kate Hudson wore in How to Lose a Guy in Ten Days was Jovani.
That said...those dresses are HARD to wear. If you have any extra ANYTHING and aren't just slim and sleek, it's going to show. If you're shortwaisted, it's going to show. It's also MADE for a woman who's five foot eight and counts for her heels too, so you're going to definitely have to have it tailored.
Jovani's dresses are also generally silk. They stain VERY easily.



after looking, I'd say go with the first one. The second one will NOT lay on you like it does in the photo, and you'll be disappointed if you buy it directly from the picture without trying it on. :/ If you order it after trying it on and know what to expect, it's one thing but more often than not, that material looks fabulous on a model / couture body and in a magazine, but is really hard to wear in a cut like that in person.


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 22, 2007)

I absolutely LOVE the first one. God, it's so beaitiful. That's definitely my choice.

I would take Shimmer's advice though and try these on in person if possible!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 22, 2007)

Holy cow - you must have some job to be able to afford those!  I'm jealous, I had to skimp on my proms haha.

I love the Chloe one, it's very sophisticated yet not over the top or too sexy for a high school dance.  I think it would be gorgeous!!


----------



## Katja (Feb 23, 2007)

*If the Jovani dress came without that bow in the front, I'd go with it, but I feel the bow  makes it look too top heavy and unnatural.

I love the Chloe Dao dress!  I don't know your physique, but remember to pick dresses that will flatter your own body.  (I'm sure you know what you look good in)  Also, I would never buy a dress that I couldn't try on myself before I purchase it, but that's just me.

Have fun at your prom!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## june23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Yep, I agree with Shimmer's suggestions. 

So far as my vote, I'd go for the Chloe one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And rather not go with the blah black and white ones...I actually quite like the Olive colored one you got posted


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 25, 2007)

i'd go with the first one. it's gorgeous!


----------



## TheRitz (Feb 25, 2007)

i lo0ve the jovani, the chloe is just too simple and looks like everyone will have something similiar to it. but the first one is very unique and gorgeous. however i think 500 for prom is  a lil too much, i have seen some gorgeous dresses for less. my engagement party dress was only 200 and i lo0ved it and got sooo many compliments. heres a pic..


----------



## Holly (Feb 25, 2007)

I absolutely looove the first one!


----------



## kiss_love_kill (Feb 25, 2007)

the first one is beautiful! its alot more special! ^^


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 26, 2007)

Eeep my prom dress was jovani and it took me months and months to find. I love the first dress.


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Feb 26, 2007)

I'd go with the Jovani. I think it looks stunning


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Feb 26, 2007)

The first one!! The style of the second one isn't unique enough for NO other prom dresses to look like it


----------



## Miss Thing (Feb 26, 2007)

The Jovani definitly has more flare at first glance, but I looked at it again & I don't like how there are two bows, I think it should have been left either in the front OR back..but on both sides, its a bit overkill. The tooling in the straps look a little rinky dinky. Also, it is white! I'm not one to make decisions on clothes based on practicality..If I like the way it looks I'm gonna rock it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BUT prom night is an inevitable messy blur..or at least a good one is ..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, IMO I think the Chloe dress would be a good choice, & with a more simple dress, you can take the pressure off of it & do a unique hairstyle & makeup, & thats all you!


----------



## Miss Thing (Feb 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Crystal~* 

 
_The first one!! The style of the second one isn't unique enough for NO other prom dresses to look like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Let me just say, when I went to my prom, which I totally didn't even want to go to, but still was keen about my dress..I went to a hundred different stores and they all even had those books where you sign with your dress style to "assure" no one else from the same school buys it. It was a wild dress too..I thought, only I would wear something like this.. well wouldn't you know that not one, but 2 other girls (one who didnt even go to my school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) were wearing the same dress. If it wasn't for the fact that mine almost looked completely different because I had it altered perfectly to my body, I would have been real pist off...but its just inevitable unless you fly overseas, tomake sure no one will have the same one..alot of pressure is placed on the dress, so I say its not the dress its HOW you rock it.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 26, 2007)

i like the first one, i agree that the second one is a very popular cut and you'll probably see a crapload of girls in something just like it.  my prom dress was pretty expensive also, but nobody else had anything like it.  i swear, all my friends looked the same: tube tops/halter tops and big poofy cupcake bottoms or slutty nightgownish things.


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Thing* 

 
_Let me just say, when I went to my prom, which I totally didn't even want to go to, but still was keen about my dress..I went to a hundred different stores and they all even had those books where you sign with your dress style to "assure" no one else from the same school buys it. It was a wild dress too..I thought, only I would wear something like this.. well wouldn't you know that not one, but 2 other girls (one who didnt even go to my school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) were wearing the same dress. If it wasn't for the fact that mine almost looked completely different because I had it altered perfectly to my body, I would have been real pist off...but its just inevitable unless you fly overseas, tomake sure no one will have the same one..alot of pressure is placed on the dress, so I say its not the dress its HOW you rock it._

 
when i went to prom two of my friends wore almost the same dress, the only difference was one had a slit in the front and one wrapped on the side. same fabric, same colour it was halarious.


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 26, 2007)

my 3 best friends and i all went radically different- no one else had a dress like ours and we consulted with each other over colors. it worked out nicely


----------



## Miss Thing (Feb 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *knoxydoll* 

 
_when i went to prom two of my friends wore almost the same dress, the only difference was one had a slit in the front and one wrapped on the side. same fabric, same colour it was halarious._

 
Aww yall probably looked like a girl group


----------



## kenmei (Feb 28, 2007)

I'd choose the Jovani one; that one's a definative standout! Makes me wonder about what I want to wear to prom this year. :X Go 2007!


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Thing* 

 
_Aww yall probably looked like a girl group 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It really wasn't that bad. They did they're hair really different and they're diferent build and hair colour skintone.



That's a picture of my core group of friends; the girl in the middle and the girl on the right have basicly then same dress. They didn't care so we didn't care. I look super bad in that picture but whatever I was just getting over being sick for 4 months (I'm in th red btw).



And to astronaut prom really isn't that important, or at least to me and my friends it wasn't. It's just a night where you have fun and celebrate that you're done. You'll realize afterwards that high school isn't life and what happened there really isn't as important to you as what happens afterwards. Just have fun, wear the dress that makes you feel fierce and amazing.


----------



## Showgirl (Feb 28, 2007)

I MUCH prefer the Jovani, but it depends on your personal style, colouring, and your shape. The second one is more classic and may get more repeat wear, and also may be more appropriate for your age and shape as the Jovani is quite "va va voom" vampy - I'm presuming you're young and skinny  and often the best thing if you're young and cute is to keep things simple and let your youth and fresh "glow" make the biggest statement of the outfit.

If you have large boobs for your size, I wouldn't recommend the second one so much, that kind of halterneck is not particularly flattering to the generously busty.

If you're less "endowed", that second one's a winner. Particularly if you have slender shoulders.

As others have suggested, the ideal thing would be to try it on.

If you do get the second one, team it with hair up and classic red lips and black "winged" eyeliner. Pick some really nice sparkly earrings and a glam sequinned clutch. If you really dress it up like this it will be very classic starlet and sophisticated.

If you get the beautiful, beautiful Jovani frock instead, do a subtley smoky eye and an ultraglossy lip, and have your hair loose and tousled or curled - you want body, but not too "done". Keep your accessories ultra-simple as the dress is already very fancy.

I loooooooove party dresses I do.


----------



## bubbles81 (Feb 28, 2007)

It depends on your personal style, the second is more "prom", and the first is more original, I prefer the Jovani anyway.


----------

